# Kie$ha = sluty Taylor Swift



## bnwchbammer (Dec 23, 2009)

Heh, I figured this'd be a funny topic to bring up. While I'm here though, figured I could talk about both of their music as well.

Kie$ha is fun to sing, but has terrible lyrics. The fact that she's incredibly sluty doesn't exactly make her attractive either.

Taylor Swift's lyrics... well, quite simply I hate them. I can't exactly say why, but there's just an annoyance I have with her lyrics.

Anyway, I guess this is all open for discussion, unless the mods find this to be a pointless topic, which, in that case, I apologize.


----------



## prowler (Dec 23, 2009)

PROWLER_: LEARN NOT TO BE A NOOB.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Dec 23, 2009)

asdasdasd


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2009)

I wouldn't call her slutty. Trashy, maybe. Wild, definitely. Reminds me very much of Pink from the "Get This Party Started" period (image-wise; only Ke$ha is the "morning after" version). And you wouldn't call Pink slutty. 'Cuz she'd kick you in the teeth   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . The music style is different but the two could work well together at parties to get everyone jumping. 

I like the video   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Barry is awesome. Watch him rock that mullet and 'stache. He da man


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 24, 2009)

Ugh, terrible. I had to listen to one song from her on my friends phone, she says something like "The party doesn't start til I walk in" or something like that. It was terrible.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Dec 29, 2009)

Taylor Swift and Kiesha both suck monkey balls. There  Music is Reason why People in China Scream and is the leading cause of starvation.  I would rather Eat a cactus,  I would rather suck  a donkeys balls, I would rather shoot myself,I would rather get raped by hoes, Theres alot of things i would rather do then listen to their horrible music


----------



## driverzx (Dec 29, 2009)

Tailor Swift = Teen Pop = Fail = Ke$ha
And yes I actually know this music, even though I live in Holland. I import Rolling Stone


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 29, 2009)

All i can say is id rather Ke$ha and Taylor Swift than Ha...HA...HANNAH MONTANNA


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 30, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> All i can say is id rather Ke$ha and Taylor Swift than *cough*



You agreed to never speak of them! You shall be burned for defiance!


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 30, 2009)

Kie$ha=fail

There's nothing attractive about her but the music is good.

However, Taylor Swift is an absolute sweety muffin and I like her singing voice, she's actually a tween star that actually doesn't fail.


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry 'bout the necrobump, but I didn't want to start any more Ke$ha topics. 



Don't stop, make it pop, DJ, blow my speakers up Tonight, I'mma fight 'Til we see the sunlight, Tick tock on the clock, But the party don't stop, no, oh oh whoa oh, oh oh whoa oh, Don't stop, make it pop DJ, blow my speakers up, Tonight, I'mma fight 'Til we see the sunlight, Tick tock, on the clock, But the party don't stop, no, oh oh whoah oh, oh oh whoah oh


----------



## Wolfpack (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7n8GqewJ2M

Above is a great parody of Tik Tok.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 9, 2010)

I never liked Kesha. Her songs are terrible, I'd choose Swift over the slut any day


----------



## Javacat (Jul 9, 2010)

thar be a naughty pic of her on these interwebs


----------



## mameks (Jul 9, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Sorry 'bout the necrobump, but I didn't want to start any more Ke$ha topics.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't stop, make it pop, DJ, blow my speakers up Tonight, I'mma fight 'Til we see the sunlight, Tick tock on the clock, But the party don't stop, no, oh oh whoa oh, oh oh whoa oh, Don't stop, make it pop DJ, blow my speakers up, Tonight, I'mma fight 'Til we see the sunlight, Tick tock, on the clock, But the party don't stop, no, oh oh whoah oh, oh oh whoah oh


i lol'd at this


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 9, 2010)

Dunno if you can watch this but I LOL'D

http://bit.ly/bKvlWW


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 9, 2010)

I feel sorry for Taylor Swift she got Kanye Wested in her speech


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 9, 2010)

I actually like Keshas music. I know whatever but i dont care! I dont like her personality and looks though.
Taylor Swift is the opposite for me. I think she has a great personality and really vut but cant stand her sappy music. Except that one popular song. 

Oh and Kesha is pretty slutty. Apparently theres a pic over here online with her shirt off and a load on ther stomach.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 google is your friend!


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jul 10, 2010)

Man, she's too sluty for that to be attractive.
(The pic of her)
(Of course I looked it up when you people brought it up)
Also, Infinite Zero I lol'd at the video.


----------



## zeromac (Jul 10, 2010)

I always thought Ke$ha was black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



She has a black voice [non-racist comment]


----------



## Rayder (Jul 10, 2010)

Can't say I've ever heard any of either of their music.   The one tune I did hear in this thread (most vids have been removed) sounded like hip-hop or pop or whatever.  I don't listen to that type of music.


But, you know, either one of those girls could come over my house for a sleep-over.


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

>


Ooooooh yeeeeah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I keep waiting for Taylor Swift to turn into Shania Twain.


----------

